

Facebook Hires A Pixar Animator - kmavm
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=%2Fg%2Fa%2F2011%2F06%2F07%2Fbusinessinsider-what-facebook-hires-a-pixar-animator-2011-6.DTL

======
janesvilleseo
Now what does Facebook need from a Pixar Animator? I wonder what his Linkedin
connections are to Facebook employees?

